# Adelphi Research Somatropin HGH



## LV361 (Jul 10, 2021)

Hello lads !
So I recently got my hands on some HGH from Adelphi Research, 100IU . 
I’ve never heard of that lab and I was wondering if any of you had some experience with it and if their HGH was legit and worked as intended !


----------



## PsychedUp (Sep 20, 2018)

Haven't heard specifically about their GH, but I've heard their AAS are good.


----------



## LV361 (Jul 10, 2021)

PsychedUp said:


> Haven't heard specifically about their GH, but I've heard their AAS are good.


Thank you for the answer mate !
I mean it looks really good , the packaging is really well made you can see there is a lot of effort put into it , it doesn’t necessarily means it’s good but I’d say it’s good sign ? I can show some picture when I’m back home


----------



## PsychedUp (Sep 20, 2018)

LV361 said:


> Thank you for the answer mate !
> I mean it looks really good , the packaging is really well made you can see there is a lot of effort put into it , it doesn’t necessarily means it’s good but I’d say it’s good sign ? I can show some picture when I’m back home


I wouldn't take any notice of the packaging mate, at all. Some of the best gear I've used has the most basic packaging. 

But as I said their AAS is meant to be good, so I don't see why the GH wouldn't be.


----------

